# Am verzweifeln mit transparenten Hintergrundbild



## lehmibaby (19. März 2009)

Hallo liebes Forum... 

bin neu hier also bitte nicht zu hart mit mir umgehen... 

Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich bin dabei eine Homepage bei chapso.com für Probezwecke zu basteln, jetz will ich einen transparenten Hintergrund machen für mehrere Bilder und genau da liegt das Problem... Ich nutze derzeit Photoimpact X3 (testversion) habe da irgendwie nicht die gewünschten ergebnisse erzielt...Durch suchen bei google bin ich auf euer Forum gestoßen und hab mich bisschen eingelesen und da war die rede von Photofiltre...(oder wie sich das schimpft)... So zack ich mir das Programm besorgt( auch testversion) und installiert > mein Testbild transparent gemacht als .gif gespeichert auf dem Desktop und gucken gegangen...Hat geklappt, bisschen hin und her geschoben ob es wirklich transparent ist...ABER: jetzt mein Problem

>>> sobald ich das bei chapso uploade wird der Hintergrund schwarz und nix mehr mit transparent. Was mach ich bitte falsch?   bin am verzweifeln obwohl ich sonst in Sachen Software nicht auf den Kopf gefallen bin.

Danke für hilfreiche Antworten... 

mfg

Edit: habe grad bemerkt das sogar der gesamte Hintergrund transparent ist > sprich auch mein bild was nicht transparent werden sollte...


----------

